# Devon rally in June.



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

I am wondering if anyone would be interested in a rally in Devon. The proposed dates are June 14th - June 18th (mon-fri).
The site is South Breazle Farm, Bratton Clovelly, half way between Okehampton and Launceston.
It is a small site with only 25 supersize pitches, but due to seasonals, only 16 pitches available.--11 fully serviced and 5 non serviced. (possibility of 2 more unserviced). (at present time).
Nice showers and toilets. Mini shop open hour or so a day!! Seperate field for recreation. 
Car would be an advantage as site is in the middle of nowhere!!! approx 10/15 min drive from main road.
Close by (short drive/cycle) is Roadford lake, where you can walk around the lake, visit a bird hide, visit the gift shop and have a coffee etc.
I am waiting for reply, on prices and will post as soon as I hear back.
All units welcome. no extra for pup tents, awnings, gazeebos etc.
NO DOGS. (guide dogs allowed)

www.southbreazleholidays.co.uk
suedi_55


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Would have loved it but in France then.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Sue, looks a nice site But No Dogs  Ours is still with us at the moment, she was 15 in October, but if things change we could come. :roll:  Bob.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Would love it but it is possibly too close to our month in France


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Now had reply about prices. - £40 per pitch for the 4 nights. (providing we have 16 units). Fully serviced pitches -(11) on a first come first served basis!


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Shame, not without me dogs. dennis


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry, still working, so mid-week rallies are out for us.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi sorry but over the water then otherwise it would be a definate goer.

Alex.


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Sue, Sorry, love to come because it is a beautiful part of the county but having a dog prevents this.

Ian


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

I am sorry they do not take dogs as I realise many of you do have them.
As it is part of a farm with animals and wildlife, it is a non dog site.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Sorry we would love to come but we over in France for June but if that changes we will be up for it.

Ron


----------

